# another crap interview (pardon the pun). Help!



## Guest (May 29, 2001)

Well, had an interview at 10am and it was the usual disaster. I thought that I would skip the Immodium (I'm paranoid about becoming immune to it) and just see how I go with my Caltrate. I wasn't overly nervous as I was meeting an agency rather than a company. Although I felt relatively calm on the way, as soon as I got there I had to go to the loo (terrible D). Before IBS was so severe, I would have a BM as soon as I woke up, then go through the day without going again until the evening (those were the days!) but now I never seem to be able to go until I get to work/wherever I'm going. How mean is that?? In my last job I would try waking up earlier but still I could only go when I got to work (about 9am) and never before, and then always D. Next time I'll definitely take the Immodium as back up. Because I had to rush off when I arrived, I spent the whole interview worrying that I might have to rush off again. A question regarding Immodium - if I take immodium I always have a couple of days without a BM (bliss!) but then I get two days worth of D in one go, which is not ideal. Any immodium fans know how to get round this?Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2001)

Dear stressibs,I think I know exactly how you feel. My worst IBS attacks are in the morning just before I have to go to work and they keep on coming until I arrive at work. Then all day nothing until I have to leave again. It seems clear to me that anxiety is my worst problem so I hope to get better with the tapes.I used to take immodium also but I stopped a long time ago because of the reasons you noted. I still believe D is a natural method of the body to get rid of something the body can't handle (perhaps our stool contains something bad we haven't discovered yet), so I don't want to stop it.My doctor gave me a drug called Colonfiber (or something like that and I think you can get it without prescription here in Belgium so perhaps also in the Netherlands) which made my stool a bit harder. I try to be careful with what I eat and so I manage to drive more than one hour to work every day (by choice, call me crazy).Don't let the bad interview get to you. Better luck next time... (thumbs up)Regards,Peter...(C&D type)[This message has been edited by boesie (edited 05-29-2001).]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Stress...I don't know if they carry this where you live, but there is something here called "Kaopectate" that you can get in tablet form...also a liquid..but it's yucky. For those times when you want to be safe but not dependent, this may be helpful. All it contains is pectin, which is a natural fruit binder...like they use to gel fruits for jams and jellies, and kaolin, which is a clay substance that absorbs excess moisture. It is not really a "drug" and doesn't have any bad side effects. Ask your local druggist what would be similar over there, as it is not RX. Hope this helps a bit!!! And I know what you are feeling...have had those symptoms myself and it really ruins your quality of life... Take care!! ~ Marilyn


----------

